# 28-0-5 Safe for Bermuda in the S. Carolina Heat



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I'd like to put out 28-0-5 on a Bermuda lawn to give a good boast going into August, is it safe considering it's in the mid 90's here in S. Carolina on a daily basis?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I'd like to put out 28-0-5 on a Bermuda lawn to give a good boast going into August, is it safe considering it's in the mid 90's here in S. Carolina on a daily basis?


Yeah you should be fine. I think I have used a similar product from BCF (a 28-0-5 that is like ~30% slow release, with some iron).


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the response @Ware


----------

